# Had a knife custom made; Damascus burl scales



## shmitty (Feb 10, 2015)

First a little back story. I found a local guy who finishes knives out of blanks and ordered a Santoku blade off him which I really liked, I finished off the smoking season using it last year and decided I wanted something of a hybrid; called him up and we came up with a design. I wanted it to have the weight and use of cleaver but also wanted  to be able to trim butts and brisket. I'm really pleased with how it turned out! I can't get a razor edge on it yet (think it's my sharpening equipment) but it seems to hold really well and is plenty sharp for trimming! The brisket was from a couple of days prior just there for a prop. 













10945803_10152990051927489_1721435174_n.jpg



__ shmitty
__ Feb 10, 2015


















10952172_10152990004527489_1733842517_n (1).jpg



__ shmitty
__ Feb 10, 2015


----------



## swoodze (Feb 10, 2015)

I love the look of Damascus steel, but the blades are always to pricy for me.


----------



## gary s (Feb 10, 2015)

Nice


----------



## seenred (Feb 10, 2015)

That's a mighty pretty blade...congrats on the new tool!

Red


----------



## shmitty (Feb 13, 2015)

I love this thing so much I took a video to share with ya'll there's information on the youtube page where to purchase one this one with the handle cost me 300.00 I think he might charge 350.00 now.


----------

